# Iexo Time Fiat 3.0 Automatic



## sandalwood

Hi

HAve just read the MMM magazine and it has given all thumbs up to the Iexo Time Motorhome. Large bed comes down from ceiling leaving very good lounge space. Has anyone bought one of the vehicles and has anyone any info on the Fiat 3.0 automatic engines. Have always driven Mercedes but am contemplating change.

Any advice/problems or general advice welcome!!!

Cally

:roll:


----------



## dhutchy

Hi Cally we have the ixeo it 666 with the pull down bed we love it .They were the first to do the pull down bed in a low profile its a brill idea theres a few others doing them now.We have the 2.3 turbo ducato and it is a lovely drive.I saw the new time ones when first advertised and although we haven't used ours to the full yet( we hope to be using our bunk beds as well this year) i would have got one of the time's myself.The pull down bed is comfy and can't wait to go out and about soon .


----------



## papatone

Hi Cally, We have Aviano, with 3ltr Auto/ Manual. 2year old 12500 miles. Drives like a dream. Had 6.5ltr Winnie before this. I thought I would miss the power, not at all. Returns about 26mpg,at steady 60 mph. not bad to say previous m/home did12mpg. Enjoy yours papatone


----------



## mr2

*Burstner Time it585*

Hi
Having identified this MH as a possible replacement for our Elddis we went to a local dealer today to have a closer look. It does seem to tick a lot of boxes. The drop down bed saves a lot of work and the layout is pretty spacious . However the central table is enormous. The dealer says he has had a number of negative comments about it but it is used when lowered as a basis for second double bed. If you only occasionally take out eg grandchildren it can be replaced by a smaller table and the double can be converted to 2 singles. I would be interested in comments from owners or anyone looking at for purchase.


----------



## BorisBolero

Hi, 
We have a Swift Bolero of similar size and weight. The 3 litre auto is indecently quick if you wish, and after 14,000 miles has given no problems (no sign of reverse judder at all). Get around 26mpg with a moderate right foot.
Never thought of having an auto on a car, but suits a relaxed motorhome lifestyle perfectly. Closest thing to a downside is the gearbox takes longer than I would like to change from first to second gear. (The change can be speeded up by putting your foot down, but you can almost feel the torque wearing the tread off the tyres!!) Other than that the auto is really clever and seems to do all the right things at the right time. Have never regretted having the 3 litre auto - other than the price.


----------



## rugbyken

looked at this at nec loved the rear kitchen and concept of drop down bed, but found it was too low to walk under without brushing against and i'm only the bare 6 ft bed when down only give's 6oocm headroom, but moving in right direction , 
the new chausson looks a better bet you can stop the central bed half way down if using as 4 berth or bring it rihjt down if only 2 berth, 
would alway's go for the 3litre , when can you have too much power??????


----------



## sandalwood

We like the time as well, however, one reply said the ceiling (bed) was low and the Chausson better. We may look at both. However, is your vehicle a 'comfortable ride' the one we have now is very clonkey and a hard ride - hence reason for change.

Cally


----------



## sandalwood

Good idea ! Do you have the model of the new chausson please, the idea of having it part way or all way down seeems great. We are only a duo for motorhoming, but do like a spacious lounge. Any help is appreciated.!!!

Cally


----------



## ob1

Having had both the 3.0L manual and auto models I would go for the auto every time.


----------



## j50jwr

*I've just ordered one!*

Hi there, I'm just back from the NEC having ordered the little Burstner Ixeo Time it585. I've gone for the same spec as that on the stand, 130 engine, decor and safety options, as well as the 6Kw Dual fuel heater.
I looked for the equivalent Chausson "suite mini" but it was not there and has only lap belts in the rear. Rapido have just brought out a similar "700ff" model but it wasn't on display and there won't apparently be one in UK until May.
We should get it in April-May

http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/vehicle/2011-burstner-ixeo-time-it585

John


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations!

I'm waiting for a Fiat based MH myself...

And what a large kitchen you are getting.  That van has a well thougth out layout.


----------

